# Boveda 54% RH 8g pack hit the market



## momo439 (Nov 8, 2013)

For the lower RH fans and/or the dryboxing adept, Boveda completed the development of a new 54% RH pack. It'll hit the market on their web site tomorrow. Quote from a social media site:

It's officially 54% and we just finished our first batch of 8g. We should have them on the site in the next couple days. If you'd like to sign up for our newsletter, you'll know the instant they're avail! Boveda Email Newsletters | Boveda® Official Site | Find Boveda Here!


----------



## ShaneG (Apr 9, 2014)

Signing up for the newsletter, but more curious about the 'in development' big big boveda for coolers wineadors and big humis.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

I've been a big fan of 58-60, but not sure I care to go much lower. Even at 58 I sometimes have issues with taking them out the box and smoking them in Virginia humidity.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

Tobias Lutz said:


> I've been a big fan of 58-60, but not sure I care to go much lower. Even at 58 I sometimes have issues with taking them out the box and smoking them in Virginia humidity.


Same. I'd rather they come out with a 60%. I don't feel like switching my 65% for 62%, but for 60% I'd think about it... if Boveda is listening....


----------



## zabhatton (Aug 1, 2011)

This is hood for people like me who have a hard time bringing rh down.


----------



## momo439 (Nov 8, 2013)

SeanTheEvans said:


> Same. I'd rather they come out with a 60%. I don't feel like switching my 65% for 62%, but for 60% I'd think about it... if Boveda is listening....


60% would definitely be the happy medium


----------



## ShaneG (Apr 9, 2014)

SeanTheEvans said:


> Same. I'd rather they come out with a 60%. I don't feel like switching my 65% for 62%, but for 60% I'd think about it... if Boveda is listening....


 @cprsquared is here somewhere, I'm sure he will pop up here sometime soon


----------



## Drez_ (Jan 30, 2014)

I actually asked him in an email earlier if there was any interest/future plans for something in the 56-59 range, for those who keep certain cigars in that range..Apparently the newly released 54 is for the pot community. :heh: Other than that, there wasn't an intention to release something in the 58-60 range, as the 62% can hit that mark if using wooden storage.

Mine usually run a 1 or 2 % higher in plastic containers, so using cedar as a buffer to drop it to that range wouldn't be too difficult for those that want those 58-60 numbers.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

Drez_ said:


> I actually asked him in an email earlier if there was any interest/future plans for something in the 56-59 range, for those who keep certain cigars in that range..Apparently the newly released 54 is for the pot community. :heh: Other than that, there wasn't an intention to release something in the 58-60 range, as the 62% can hit that mark if using wooden storage.
> 
> Mine usually run a 1 or 2 % higher in plastic containers, so using cedar as a buffer to drop it to that range wouldn't be too difficult for those that want those 58-60 numbers.


Looks like Kitty Litter, here I come...


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

54 is way low for me.


----------



## KungFumeta (Aug 7, 2014)

54 in a wooden humidor is WAY low. Keep in mind wooden humidor all leak to some degree. The sticks will be dry as hell, which is fine if you like smoking tinder I suppose, some people do.

Keep this in mind: It is said that pipe tobacco should be stored at a lower RH than cigars. After reading an article by G.L. Pease in which he outlined an experiment he did a long time ago to see how storage RH related to pipe tobacco moisture content and settling on a 62%RH = 14%water by weight, I purchased some boveda 62% 8g packs, weighed one of them with a precision scale and dropped it in a Ball jar half full with dried out baccy to see if would rehydrate it to the perfect moisture content...

I re-weighed the boveda a couple of days later and not only has it NOT put out any water, it has PULLED IT FROM THE TOBACCO! it weighed 9.05g when right out of the pack and almost 10g two days later!

And this is in a sealed container. I'd think a 54% pack for cigars in a wooden humidor would be almost equivalent to having the cigars just sitting in a drybox...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Just what the doctor ordered great news i love Boveda's.:woohoo:
Leave it to the best to come up with the solution.:brick:
I guess all those years of that little birdie singing in their ear paid off.:ear:


----------



## cprsquared (Feb 13, 2013)

ShaneG said:


> @cprsquared is here somewhere, I'm sure he will pop up here sometime soon


The "@" mention is like Puff's Batman call! And you'll be happy to know I'm not wearing black tights. @SeanTheEvans, in making various RH's we're only limited to the salts nature provides us. We can mix and manipulate multiple salts to get certain RH's, but that will often result in an RH that isn't the same from the beginning to the end of it's life. We actually do make a 59% for some food products. And while the nature of the formula works perfectly for their application, it starts at 59% but drops to the mid 40's when it's given up about 75% of its water. That doesn't sound awesome, but the drop would be even worse had our R&D dept not been able to smooth it out with some magic. So that 59 isn't something we'd release for cigars because it would disappoint people.

If 60% is your goal, it should be pretty easy to achieve with 62%, if you're using a wooden humidor. The natural air exchange will drop the 62 the Boveda are trying to achieve a few points, getting you perfectly in that range. But if you're using something plastic/air tight, it'll be 62 on the nose. Although it might be a little lower than you'd like, we're releasing a 54% in the next few days. It was originally for herbal medication, but we're finding more and more cigar fans that might be interested. If that's you, I'd suggest signing up for our newsletter, where we'll make the announcement as soon as they're available.

We appreciate your business, let me know when I can be more help! Cheers, Charlie


----------



## Mocoondo (Sep 24, 2014)

At 54, you may as well just lay your sticks out on the kitchen table.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Mocoondo said:


> At 54, you may as well just lay your sticks out on the kitchen table.


That's a generalized statement .


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

Mocoondo said:


> At 54, you may as well just lay your sticks out on the kitchen table.


if i laid my sticks out on the table they would be way to moist to smoke lol


----------



## Dudeman (Nov 5, 2014)

I like my sticks on the dry side. This is the place to ramble on about this, cause lord knows my wife and family are ready to commit me for babbling on about rh in my humidor. Here's my story: I just got a brand new Xikar hygrometer( the one that needs no calibration) I stuck it in a ziplock with a Boveda 75 and the next day it read 77%. No problem, +\- 2% seems okay right? So, I throw it in my wooden humidor that has two Boveda 62s in it and 15 sticks. The next day it reads 67% and still reads the same right now. If my meter is 2% high, that means I'm at 65% in real life(according to the meter). WHY WHY WHY!!!! Doesn't my meter read 64% like it should? I even put a 62 pack in a ziplock to see what the pack is pushing and I get 67%. Do I have faulty packs?


----------



## dcmain (Sep 25, 2014)

I like the idea of a humidity controlled dry box as opposed to the empty cigar box that would fluctuate with the ambient RH in the room. I have large RH swings here in CNY and the empty cigar box dry box method might have inconsistent results. A second small humi (or even the cigar box) with the 54 RH Boveda bag should be much more consistent in performance.


----------



## cprsquared (Feb 13, 2013)

Hey Dudeman. There's a rumor going around that I'm the Business Development Director at Boveda and I'd like to personally help you out. Each Boveda has a +/- of 1% of the RH on the pack. We batch test each run to make sure it falls within that tolerance. So at most, your 62's would be 63%. It's not _impossible_ to be out of tolerance, but since our 62% has nearly passed the 72% in popularity, not getting it right would likely mean a bunch of returns.

Here's what could be going on. 1. The hygro isn't telling the truth. (We're not familiar with the accuracy/consistency of that hygro) 2. There's something high in humidity in your humidor that the Boveda are still working to remove. (New cigars that were too wet? Recent use of something other than Boveda? Humid room?) 3. You don't quite have enough horsepower in the form of enough Boveda. (We recommend at least 1 60gram Boveda per 25 cigar capacity. We say "at least" because Boveda won't over-humidify beyond the RH on the pack, no matter how many you use. If you happen to be using too few in a humid environment, they'll have a tough time removing excess moisture.)

And, if you'd like to reply with the 4-digit code above the bar code on the back, I'll get you the RH that batch tested, down to the tenth of a percent. Thank you very much for your business, let me know when I can be more help. Cheers! Charlie


----------



## Dudeman (Nov 5, 2014)

Cprsquared,
Thanks a million for pointing out all the details my smoke filled brain did not conclude on its own. Everything you said makes sense. Considering all the data I have so far, those Boveda packs are so worth the $$$. Is 62 the lowest I can go? I doubt I'll go to 54 but 60% is a consideration. Take care😃


----------



## momo439 (Nov 8, 2013)

dcmain said:


> I like the idea of a humidity controlled dry box as opposed to the empty cigar box that would fluctuate with the ambient RH in the room. I have large RH swings here in CNY and the empty cigar box dry box method might have inconsistent results. A second small humi (or even the cigar box) with the 54 RH Boveda bag should be much more consistent in performance.


I second that motion. My travel humi with a 54% pack would be the perfect vessel for dryboxing. That's a great idea


----------



## cprsquared (Feb 13, 2013)

Dudeman said:


> Cprsquared,
> Thanks a million for pointing out all the details my smoke filled brain did not conclude on its own. Everything you said makes sense. Considering all the data I have so far, those Boveda packs are so worth the $$$. Is 62 the lowest I can go? I doubt I'll go to 54 but 60% is a consideration. Take care&#128515;


No problemo @Dudeman. We actually do make a 59% for a food product, but because of the nature of that salt, it's not 59% for it's entire life. We've done as good a job as we can smoothing out the line, but once it loses about half the available water, it drops to the mid 40's. While this is perfect for the application it's used, making it in 60g (it's only avail in 8g) and releasing it for cigars would disappoint a lot of people who're used to every Boveda being with 1% of the printed RH from start to finish. You'd love it at first too, and then curse us later!

My suggestion if you'd like it higher than our available 54 and lower than 62: Use one less 62% in a wood humidor than the 1 per 25 minimum we suggest. That way, the 62's may be constantly trying to add moisture to the box and may run a little lower than 62% since they may not be able to keep up. Granted, they'll die earlier than usual, because they're working so hard all the time, but that's my suggestion if 59/60 is your target.

We're always trying to improve our products and release relevant RH's that'll continue to impress people (that's why the new 54%, originally for herbal meds but some people want it for cigars), so we'll keep plugging away in the Skunkworks facility to make a "stable" 59% that you'd love. Cheers! Charlie


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

@cprsquared ;

It's always great when you pop by to help us sort out this great product. I'm happy to report that I've had success using the ones you sent me and am still using them. I think I've recharged two of them twice, but that was many months ago. I haven't touched any of them at all this year. I'm using a combination of the 65 and 62, which with a little physics and relocation on my part, have produced the ideal, STABLE dual micro climate in my wineador.

I have noticed that in a completely packed-full, 6 drawer wineador, with packs on all levels and two on the bottom, mine will typically run about 2% high, when left to their own devices. Personally, I believe 54% to be too low for general cigar storage. I've always held that 55% is about the bottom end and seems to be where we begin losing significant amounts of essential oils. Even if they behave as mine have; +2%, that's still only 56%, which is really pushing the envelope.

While perhaps less than ideal for cigars, these might be just the ticket for those who like to store their pipe tobaccos in a controlled environment. I know many pipers prefer their tobaccos much drier than cigars, but most keep them jarred at the OEM % and then just drop them rapidly right before consuming. :dunno:

Thanks again, Charlie!!


----------



## cprsquared (Feb 13, 2013)

Herf N Turf said:


> @cprsquared ;
> 
> It's always great when you pop by to help us sort out this great product. I'm happy to report that I've had success using the ones you sent me and am still using them. I think I've recharged two of them twice, but that was many months ago. I haven't touched any of them at all this year. I'm using a combination of the 65 and 62, which with a little physics and relocation on my part, have produced the ideal, STABLE dual micro climate in my wineador.
> 
> ...


Don, if I can't pay my mortgage next month, I'm blaming it on you recharging those puppies! Although I'm happy you've figured out a way to use two of the same RH in the same container/humidor, I want to be sure readers know that *we do not recommend using different RH's in the same container*. Usually, the lower RH will 'eat' the higher RH. It sounds like you have enough containment that it's acting like separate containers. I'm glad your wizardry is working, but I needed to say that lest people think it's something we recommend! Be well my friend! Charlie


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

cprsquared said:


> Don, if I can't pay my mortgage next month, I'm blaming it on you recharging those puppies! Although I'm happy you've figured out a way to use two of the same RH in the same container/humidor, I want to be sure readers know that *we do not recommend using different RH's in the same container*. Usually, the lower RH will 'eat' the higher RH. It sounds like you have enough containment that it's acting like separate containers. I'm glad your wizardry is working, but I needed to say that lest people think it's something we recommend! Be well my friend! Charlie


Sorry, Charlie. I should, as I have thousands of times before, reiterated this. *I* do not recommend it either and in 99% of cases, the lower _will _indeed eat the higher and you'll end up with the lower number. I've only accomplished this through substantial research, trial, error, circulation, baffling and organization.


----------

